# Ideas on enjoying Paris ...



## pwrshift (Sep 20, 2009)

Would like to hear ideas from Tuggers on seeing Paris - shopping, sites, restaurants, etc. Staying at the Marriott CE for a week real soon, for the 3rd time on MR points, and planning on a more relaxing trip this time (if there is such a thing). 

Plan to visit the Musuem Dòrsay for the first time, go shopping at Printemps and probably all up the CE; eat at Le Train Bleu, Jules Verne, the Ritz, Laduree, Buddha Bar and Fouquets. Might even take in the Lido one night!  

Upset we won`t be able to shop at Samaritaine as it`s been closed for `security reasons` since 2008 and plan to open in 2010 but their staff has been paid 100% all that time - nice.

I would love to have other suggestions of how to enjoy Paris and its people.

Brian


----------



## falmouth3 (Sep 20, 2009)

Walk as much as you can.  We walked everywhere we could or took the Metro and then walked from there.

I would absolutely plan to visit Versailles.  Also, get a museum pass if you're planning on visiting historic sites and museums.  The only place we visited that wasn't covered by the pass was the Eiffel Tower.

Sue


----------



## ldanna (Sep 20, 2009)

Definitly Musée D'Orsay. First, you need to read about its history and its paintings. In one of the small rooms downstairs, you will find La Pie (http://www.musee-orsay.fr/en/collec...rks/resultat-collection.html?no_cache=1&zsz=9) Just stay sometime looking at that picture, it's magnificent!

Upstairs, the impressionists. Nothing to say about them, just go see for yourself.

At the Les Halles, you will find Église St-Eustache, the most beautiful gotic churches of all. Remember, the best time to visit a church is sunday morning, you will be able to listen the organ playing. http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/3803134.jpg

Have a great trip!


----------



## markbernstein (Sep 20, 2009)

It's been a few years since I was last there, so excuse me if my memory (or spelling) is off on anything I write here.

For restaurants, I recommend picking up a Zagat guide.  That's given me lots of great recommendations, and covers enough restaurants that you can generally find good places near your hotel, wherever you are.  For lunches, find a good bistro and try the prix fixe special of the day.  Of the places you list, the only one I've eaten at is Laduree, and yum! to that.

Musee D'Orsay is great.  The Louvre is also worth seeing, but plan on at least an entire day.  I'm also fond of the Rodin museum.

For foodies:  Go to Place de la Madeleine to check out the gourmet food shops, Fauchon and Hediard.  (And a block or so from the Place is Maille, which specializes in mustard.)  My favorite chocolate shop (among many) is Cacao et Chocolat, on Rue de Buci in the 6th Arrondisement.  There's a chain called, I think, Paul that does very good croissants and pastries for a quick snack or breakfast.  (If you've never gone before, be aware that an American-style breakfast of eggs and bacon can cost you big bucks.) 

The Metro is great for getting around, and I've never felt like I was in any sort of physical danger, but do watch out for pickpockets.  I came very, very close to losing my wallet once.


----------



## Quilter (Sep 20, 2009)

Brian,

Before our Italy trip I saw a mention for http://www.contexttravel.com/home/ on a TUG thread.   We booked a cooking demonstration through them in Rome.   Very good and I'd definitely look to them for interesting tours again.   They have tours in Paris.   

Suzzanne


----------



## Gramma5 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Love Paris*

Definitely see St. Chapelle. Late in the day the sun thru the stained glass windows is fabulous! And I've alsways loved the crepes at a stand near Notre Dame. We've also taken a cruise down the Seine. It was an evening dinner cruise and was lovely to see Paris at night. Too bad the Samaritane is closed. We loved shopping there and also the view from the roof top.......


----------



## davewasbaloo (Sep 20, 2009)

Get out of Paris and enjoy Provins, Compiegne, or Chantilly (all easily reachable by train if you don't want a car.

A tour of the catacombes and the cemetaries are a fantastically unusual way to see the city.

If you can get in to the Opera, do it, it is amazing.

Also the LAtin Quarter and left ank for coffee and the joue de vive is great.


----------



## Superchief (Sep 20, 2009)

Try to see Versailles if you have an opportunity. It is well worth a visit and can be very easily be reached by train.


----------



## jlp (Sep 20, 2009)

There are two small museums that I really enjoy in Paris. The first, a short walk from the Champs Elysées, is the Jacquemart-Andre Museum which is an authentic private mansion of the 19th century. You can see a picture library and video on their website. Bruegel, Memling, Van Eyck  expo from The Brukenthal Collection starts 11 September. The Michelin guide gives this museum two stars. They also have a nice tea room for lunch, afternoon tea, and Sunday brunch.  

The other is the Carnavalet Museum, built in 1548, that depicts the history of Paris in over 100 rooms. The metro is St. Paul. 

Thanks to your tips on Marriott Reward Points, our family has made two trips to Hawaii!


----------



## ldanna (Sep 20, 2009)

markbernstein said:


> For foodies:  Go to Place de la Madeleine to check out the gourmet food shops, Fauchon and Hediard.



If weather permits, buy some food at Fauchon and go for a pic nic at the Jardin des Tuileries.

If you have the opportunity to leave Paris, go to Giverny to visit the Gardens of Monet. In front of the parking lot there's a trailer that sells natural apple juice.


----------



## Kazy (Sep 21, 2009)

Visit Musée Marmottan-Claude Monet.  It is a collection of Monet's work and is one of my favorite small museums.  Also, I agree with taking a trip to Giverny.


----------



## winger (Sep 21, 2009)

*Keep the ideas coming - our first trip there is coming up!*

Our 60 day count down is TODAY !!!


----------



## Steve A (Sep 21, 2009)

Loved Musee D'Orsay and Versailles. As to the latter, it is so over the top it is a wonder that the French revolution took so long to come.


----------



## tompk (Sep 21, 2009)

Rick Steves website has 4 Paris tour podcasts available for free download.   One of those is for the Orsay Museum.  We found it very helpful in navigating the museum while we were there 2 weeks ago.  We also found his Louvre and Historic Walking Tour podcasts to be very helpful.  We thought Versailles was a little overwhelming, a co-worker of mine recommends Vaux Le Vicomte which is billed as the inspiration for Versailles, http://www.vaux-le-vicomte.com/en/chateau_jardin_francaise.php.


----------



## pwrshift (Sep 21, 2009)

*Paris Restaurant prices way out of sight*

Thanks for the suggestions ... some I've been to already but there are some additional ones too!  So keep 'em coming please.  

I've just been checking some top restaurants and the menus ... can't believe the prices - they seem way way more than 2 years ago.  I always go to these places like it may be my last time there and dine at places that have top ratings...but this year I may not (and these prices don't include beverages):  

L'Ambroisie - Main courses 80-112 Euros each
L'Espadon Ritz - price fixed 220 euros each
The Lido - show and price fixed 200 euros each (incl 1/2 bottle wine)
Fouquet's - price fixed 78 euros each
Taillevent - Price fixed 140-190 euroes each
Le Cinq - price fixed 120-220 euros each
Laduree - Price fixed 34 euros each
Plaza Athenee Alain Ducasse - price fixed (3 course) 350 Euros each, or 260 euros for half portions
Lasserre - Price fixed 185 euros each
Le Grand Colbert - Doesn't show prices but Frommers shows $$$$$

Well, you only live once they say...     

Brian


----------



## winger (Sep 21, 2009)

Brian - you are beginning to scare me. At these prices, I think we may just eat two meals our entire 9 days there !!!  Seriously, I know we live once, but we need to find something ALOT more affordable LOL


----------



## m61376 (Sep 22, 2009)

It's been several years, but it was really nice to go up the Eiffel Tower and, while the restaurant there was too expensive for our blood, there was a bar that served wonderful desserts. Go up at night, ask for a seat by the window, and enjoy a pot of tea, a cup of coffee (or a drink if you'd prefer) and a piece of cake. Lovely way to spend an hour overlooking the lights of the city.

My DH doesn't like heights, so I did this with one of my daughters and it really was memorable.


----------



## Latravel (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi Brian,
Here are some suggestions of where to visit and restaurants in that area.  I'm leaving out the obvious tourist places because you already know about them...

Visit Sacre Coeur and Montmartre in the 18eme arrondissment. Mo (Metro) Montmartre, eat at Le Moulin de la Galette (83, rue Lepic).  This restaurant was made famous by well known painters such as Renoir.  Montmartre is the artist area.  When you sit on the steps of Sacre Coeur, you have a great view of Paris.  I also buy fabric and household items in that area.

Visit the Montparnasse Tower (Mo. Montparnasse Bienvenue) and eat dinner at Le Ciel de Paris (the ceiling of Paris) which has a great view since it's on the 56th floor of the tower.  33, avenue de Maine.

Walk in the Latin Quarter and try some French/Morrocan food.  My favorite is couscous mechui (couscous with mixed grill) at Le Bon Couscous.  The latin Quarter is the area around the La Sorbonne, University of Paris.  It was named the Latin Quarter because the University was taught in Latin in the past and the students spoke latin.  Very quaint alleys with a million very cheap, but good, restaurant stalls.  It's by where Avenue St. Michel and Avenue St. Germain meet, not too far from Notre Dame Cathedral.  I like to shop in that area but it's probably for the 20-30's age range of shopping.

Speaking of the Notre Dame area, visit the Isle St. Louis, which is one of the islands in the river Seine.  It's only a few blocks long but it's basically frozen in the 17th century.  Visit a very famous ice cream shop called Berthillion at 31, rue St Louis-en-l'Ile, where it was born.  The lines may be long.

I don't remember if you mentioned La Tour d'Argent.  The oldest restaurant in Paris ( I think established in the 1500's), 15-17 Quai de la Tournelle.  Very good and expensive but it's a treat.  Heads of state and royalty have visited there.  Beautiful scenery of the Seine as you are dining.

Shopping:
- Opera area
- St. Germain des Pres area, around Rue de Four.  My favorite place to shop.
- Rue de Rivoli towards the Louvre

Sightseeing:
As touristy as it may seem, I still like to take the Bateaux Mouche (boat) along the Seine as the sun sets.  I never tire of it.

Visit Place Vendome and see the Ritz.  If you tell them you are just there to see, they will ask you to leave.  Hemingway used to have drinks in their bar.  

There's more but I have to get back to work.  A bientot et Je vous souhaite un bon voyage!


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Sep 22, 2009)

Returned a few weeks ago from a reward stay at the Renaissance Vendome.
Prices are ridiculous- it made the prior week in London seem cheap. Used one of the Marriott Dinner for 2 Certs at the Champs Elysee location and dinner would have been over 200 Euros. Food was mediocre- nothing great.

Instead of the normal River Cruise- we bought a day ticket on a boat that offers unlimited rides. I think it was called the Batobus. It makes multiple stops and get off and explore and get back on.  This offers you the option of going for a cruise during the day and night- although I think now nighttime hours are shorter.

Went to the Eiffel tower durning the day and top of Arc de Triomphe at night
Used the Velib bikes. Locations all over the city, You pay 1 Euro for the day and can use the bikes up to 30 mins at a time.  There were locations near all major tourist attractions. 

Unless you are going to use the subway a lot, buy the 10 pack of tickets, instead of unlimited ride passes.

Took the train to Versasilles and spent about 2/3 of a day there.
If you want to climb to the top of Notre Dame get there early- that was the only location with long lines- even longer than the Eiffel tower.  If you plan on visiting a lot of museums buy the Museum Pass- definately worth it, but buy at your hotel or one of the lesser museums to avoid lines.


----------



## wuv pooh (Sep 22, 2009)

I used to spend a lot of time in Paris.  A few places that I liked that are not 200 EUR  at least when I went

Le Square Trousseau in the 12th arrondissement is a very nice typical French restaurant.  I really enjoyed the confit du canard

Angelina's is known for the best hot chocolate in Paris.  Really thick and rich and different from home.  It is pretty close to the Louvre and also has great desserts.  Really nice for a break or a light lunch.

Le Precope is billed as the oldest restaurant in Paris.  Established in 1686.  I got a kick out of it because they have a Ben Franklin room where Mr. Franklin actually had dinner  Someone else picked up the tab that night (so it could be expensive), but the food was good.

Bofinger by the Bastille had really good seafood and was a hot restaurant a few years ago.  Don't know how it is today.

Another excellent North African restaurant is Chez Bebert in Montparnasse.  Great food, but hard to get a table.

If you are down in Montparnasse and want to have a weird experience you can try el Indiana which is a tex mex restaurant with an American Indian theme.  Odd, but the ribs are OK.  If you want ribs I would recommend the Texas Embassy in the old Texas Embassy when Texas was a country.

The restaurant on top of the Tour Montparnasse has an awesome view of Paris, but the food is just ok for the price.  You are paying for the view, it is like 60 stories up.


My number 1 recommendation is don't go to a French restaurant if you are jet lagged    I am convinced that most Americans get off the plane and think they are going to have great French food without knowing that a true French dinner takes about 3-4 hours and that the wait staff thinks it is rude to hurry you along.  If you are expecting in and out in an hour you will not have a good time   It has taken me an hour to find my waiter to get the check before :hysterical: They are just different.  Go with the flow and you will have a great time.


----------



## Latravel (Sep 22, 2009)

I can confirm Bofinger is still great and popular.  I was meaning to mention it but I had to run to a meeting.  Something to try is the fruit de mer cold dish.  In general, the Bastille area is still hip and popular.


----------



## Jestjoan (Sep 22, 2009)

http://www.globalgreeternetwork.info/index.php?id=149


----------



## pwrshift (Sep 22, 2009)

winger said:


> Brian - you are beginning to scare me. At these prices, I think we may just eat two meals our entire 9 days there !!! Seriously, I know we live once, but we need to find something ALOT more affordable LOL


 
Didn't mean to scare you winger, but you might spend some time searching for 'affordable' restaurants near the Marriott CE (is that where you're staying?) so that you have an idea before you go.  There are tons of restaurants in Paris as you can imagine and I'm sure that most of them are very reasonable ... but I wouldn't want to sit down, see the menu, and then feel we shouldn't be there.  This might help -- sort it by district to find those in '8th Arrondissement' and watch the $ signs:

http://www.frommers.com/destinations/indexdining.cfm?destID=62&mh=1000&directory=paris&order=SBNH

I went with my daughter last trip, and as wuv pooh said we were wiped from the trip, PLUS our arrival was on Sunday when most restaurants and stores are closed.  We walked down the CE and found a little pizza shop that was filled to the doors, and the food was cheap and great.  Don't remember the name.  There was also a great hamburger shop on the corner ... 50 steps from the CE ... and across from it was a MonoPrix store that had groceries in the basement -- we brought our fav coffee with us and bought a coffee maker at MonoPrix for the room (no they don't have them in the rooms) for 15 euros and that beat having terrible 7 euro coffees downstairs.  We just left it behind.  Off the CE you'll find lower prices too.  

btw .. the higher priced places insist on advance reservations - I just got an email confirmation from Taillevent for our last night in Paris fancy meal at 7:15 and was told we'll be the only diners at that table that night...a real experience in a place TripAdvisor rates as 6th out of 6,000+ restaurants.

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaura...8-Reviews-Taillevent-Paris_Ile_de_France.html

Keep the ideas coming as I'll bet there are others very interested to plan for their Parisian trips.  Appreciate the input from all.  

Brian


----------



## Ireland'sCall (Sep 23, 2009)

Kazy said:


> Visit Musée Marmottan-Claude Monet.  It is a collection of Monet's work and is one of my favorite small museums.  Also, I agree with taking a trip to Giverny.



Marmatton is just a great museum ..and not well known so no crowds . Consider the Paris Biking system if you are up to it . Louve is not really "doable "in a day.
Enjoy !
G


----------



## mpizza (Sep 23, 2009)

A tour of the magnificant Opera Garnier (the haunt of the Phantom) is a must do, plus there may be a rehersal going on.  

Lunch at Chartier (9e) is inexpensive, traditional French.  It was opened in 1896 and is now an official historic monument.   

I also enjoyed shopping the "passages" which are unique stores, chocolate shopes, paper goods, etc.  tucked between/under buildings.   The bird market was also unique.

While you are at Printemps try to go to the rooftop cafe at sunset for a glorious view of the Eiffel Tower.

Maria


----------



## ldanna (Sep 23, 2009)

Latravel said:


> Speaking of the Notre Dame area, visit the Isle St. Louis, which is one of the islands in the river Seine.  It's only a few blocks long but it's basically frozen in the 17th century.  Visit a very famous ice cream shop called Berthillion at 31, rue St Louis-en-l'Ile, where it was born.  The lines may be long.



Near the St Louis Church you will find 2 great medival restaurants: Nos Ancetres les Gaulois ( http://www.nosancetreslesgaulois.com/UK/qui.html ) and Le Sergent Recrutaire ( http://www.lesergentrecruteur.com/ ), unique restaurants where you have the opportunity to prepare your own salad and so own. And the desert is always fruit and cheese. 

BTW, don't ask here for restaurants, ask the locals, but remember to ask "where you eat around here, not the turists". You will be surprised what you will find!


----------



## tompk (Sep 23, 2009)

There is complimentary coffee available in the lobby of the CE Marriott daily from 6 to 8 am if you're an early riser, we only made it down to the lobby early enough to get some on the day we went to Versailles.


----------



## Latravel (Sep 23, 2009)

If you have time, put on comfortable walking shoes and go to the flee market.  The flee markets in Paris are not your typical flee markets like here in the US.  You will find real, true antiques from the 18th century, rolex watches and Cartier rings.  

I will never forget missing an opportunity to purchase a tapestry from the 1700's that once was on the wall of a chateau.  I passed on purchasing it and I think about it once in while.  

The prices are surprisingly reasonable and you can bargain.  Take cash and be prepared to look for the good stalls.  You'll pass a lot of junk stalls till you get to the flee market.  The two I know are Le Marché aux Puces and Les Puces de Saint-Ouen (my favorite).


----------



## pwrshift (Sep 23, 2009)

tompk said:


> There is complimentary coffee available in the lobby of the CE Marriott daily from 6 to 8 am if you're an early riser, we only made it down to the lobby early enough to get some on the day we went to Versailles.


 
That's why we went over to MonoPrix on the corner (downstairs) and bought a 15 euro coffee maker for the room.  The coffee they serve after 8 am is 7 euro each and terrible.

For your own protection you might guard against pickpockets with this RickSteves product.  It's light and very convenient - we even wore them on the plane.

http://travelstore.ricksteves.com/catalog/index.cfm?fuseaction=product&theParentId=124&id=157

Brian


----------



## happymum (Sep 24, 2009)

We enjoyed seeing this building. The view from the roof is spectacular and the building itself is fascinating .

http://www.greatbuildings.com/buildings/L_Institut_du_Monde_Arabe.html

A quote describing the exterior:

"The huge south-facing garden courtyard wall has been described as a 60m 'Venetian blind', although its appearance is more patently Islamic in decorative terms. It is, however, an ocular device of striking originality, made up of numerous and variously dimensioned metallic diaphragms set in pierced metal borders. These diaphragms operate like a camera lens to control the sun's penetration into the interior of the building. The changes to the irises are dramatically revealed internally while externally a subtle density pattern can be observed. Thus the whole effect is like a giant Islamic pierced screen, giving significance and an audacious brilliance to this remarkable building."

— Dennis Sharp. Twentieth Century Architecture: a Visual History. p394.


----------



## applegirl (Sep 24, 2009)

Wow, all these ideas are great!  Makes me want to return to Paris sooner rather than later....

Janna


----------



## Latravel (Sep 24, 2009)

The building you are mentioning is L'Institut du Monde Arabe which has some very interesting exhibits as well.


----------



## winger (Oct 6, 2009)

*Free WiFi at/near CE ?*

I will piggy back a question on this post since enjoyment for alot of us when travelling includes ability to stay in touch via the internet.  I have read in a few places Paris has implemented free WiFi throughout the city.

Given the paid internet at the Marriott CE is rather pricey, is there free WiFi at or very near the CE ?


----------



## tompk (Oct 6, 2009)

We were there last month and there was free wi-fi that we were able to access at the Starbucks very close by and it was not the Starbucks wi-fi as that is not free in Paris.  There is also a McDonalds very close by that supposedly offers free wi-fi, but we did not go there so I don't know about the wi-fi there.


----------



## winger (Oct 6, 2009)

tompk said:


> We were there last month and there was free wi-fi that we were able to access at the Starbucks very close by and it was not the Starbucks wi-fi as that is not free in Paris.  There is also a McDonalds very close by that supposedly offers free wi-fi, but we did not go there so I don't know about the wi-fi there.


 So I take it that you were unable to receive free WiFi from within the lobby your room at the CE ?

Thanks for the info.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 6, 2009)

*Parisian Tourist Trap.*

Skip the Moulin Rouge. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## tompk (Oct 6, 2009)

Yeah, could not pick up free wi-fi from room or lobby.  The Starbuucks was only a couple hundred feet away, so not too inconvenient.  We went a couple times late in the evening to make some Skype calls home.


----------



## winger (Oct 6, 2009)

AwayWeGo said:


> Skip the Moulin Rouge.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


... was NOT even on our list.  The Tom Cruise/Nicole Kidman movie bored the whoppers out of us.  I don't think I even made it through the 1st 20 minutes of the movie LOL


----------



## winger (Oct 6, 2009)

tompk said:


> Yeah, could not pick up free wi-fi from room or lobby.  The Starbuucks was only a couple hundred feet away, so not too inconvenient.  We went a couple times late in the evening to make some Skype calls home.



GREAT!  Now we have to prep the laptop for travel and show my 7 year old son how to use Skype to chat with us !


----------



## tompk (Oct 6, 2009)

You can get a nice headset for those Skype calls at Walmart for about $15 if you don't already have one.


----------



## lasvegasnewlist (Oct 7, 2009)

*Forget the top Paris resturants and enjoy it more*



winger said:


> Brian - you are beginning to scare me. At these prices, I think we may just eat two meals our entire 9 days there !!!  Seriously, I know we live once, but we need to find something ALOT more affordable LOL



It is really hard to find a "bad" resturant in Paris, and NOT spending big bucks on the superstar resturants will not ruin your trip.  The local bistro's and cafes are more fun, more French, and very satisfying food at fair prices.  Remember, middle class families in Paris like to eat out also, and they go where they can afford to eat.  

In our recent 2 week stay, we would ask the guides at the museums where they ate, and every suggestion worked out well.  In fact one of the guides around lunch time said he was going to lunch and we could join him.  He took us to a small cafe, that was happening, and we had a great affordable meal.


----------



## pwrshift (Oct 7, 2009)

Hi there from the CE Marriott!  We got a nice upgrade to a very large room with a little balcony facing the courtyard outside (not the CE view as it's being refaced). Beds are wonderful and room so dark (curtains) we find it hard to get up early. Time adjustment first day was terrible as we only got about 2 hours sleep before arrival at 10 am (4 am home time!). Business class seats on Air Canada were actually sleep flat pods .. lots of privacy but you don't sit together. Here's a demo. We had an outside seat and a 2nd across the aisle.

http://www.aircanada.com/demos/execfirst/execfirst.html

We seem to travel as if it's the last trip and overspend when it comes to dining, limos, etc., but that's not necessary. Tonite is our last night so we're blowing a lot at a top rated restaurant called Taillevent.

http://www.taillevent.com/English/accueil%20Taillevent.htm

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaura...8-Reviews-Taillevent-Paris_Ile_de_France.html

We also went to the Lido, just a block up from the Marriott CE ... quite a bit like the old tyme Las Vegas shows with dinner for 195 euros each all inclusive. Dinner at 7:30 and all over at 11:30 ... it was a full house, and when we left the lineup for the midnight show was way down the street. The in between acrobatic acts were worth the price of admission alone. There were kids in the audience too. Dinner was actually the best we've had so far! I was at Moulin Rouge last trip - Lido was better IMO.

Le Train Bleu was a wonderful restaurant .. the setting incredible and featured in many movies...dinner was good too. Apparently Tom Cruise chose the bar here to announce to the press he was getting married.

http://video.google.fr/videosearch?q=le+train+bleu+paris&hl=fr&emb=0&aq=f#

Buddha Bar was fun for an expensive drink, but the music CD's are what we really went for. 

http://www.bestrestaurantsparis.com/fr/restaurant-paris/detail/buddha-bar.html

Fermette Marbeuf restaurant was pretty inside and intimate but not the best food IMO. There are a ton of restaurants on Marbeuf ... just a block away from the Marriott CE - easy walking distance. Ate in the Marriott CE - surprisingly empty at dinner time - they didn't have the first two wines I selected so asked them what they had. Meal not that great, but OK after a long tiring day at Musee D'Orsay. The Montecristo right next door to the CE is good for pasta...and if the weather good enough it's a fantastic place to eat outside right on the CE boulevard at very reasonable prices -- people watching supreme. 

Museums we saw ... Louvre (open Mondays, closed Tuesdays), D'Orsay open Tuesdays, closed Mondays. We went Tues to D'Orsay and should have picked Wednesday as even the the lineups were terrible for those with tickets (get your ticked before going) probably because the Louvre was closed Tues. Live and learn. D'Orsay shouldn't be missed if you like Renoir, Monet and all the other impressionists ... just take the escalator to the 5th floor and enjoy. Much easier than navigating the Louvre - but it should be on the list as well if you haven't been. Museums are free, but packed, the first Sunday of every month. Musee de'l Orangerie is another good one for Monet. Rodin Museum has excellent scupture. At least a half day at Versailles is enjoyable in good weather...they pick you up at the hotel.

No free WIFI here ... with internet at 20E a night in room I left my laptop at home and bought a 20 hr internet card in the business centre for the week and will leave without using all of the hours. But at least you can keep in touch with TUG that way and print your boarding passes for the return trip. There's not much to choose from on English TV ... almost all are news channels, one cartoon, and the rest French or a variety of different languages. I miss my SlingBox but not at 20euros a day.    Also bought a 7.6 euro international phone card in the store next to Sophira that nets you 400 minutes calling home for free from the room.

Brian


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 7, 2009)

lasvegasnewlist said:


> In our recent 2 week stay, we would ask the guides at the museums where they ate, and every suggestion worked out well.  In fact one of the guides around lunch time said he was going to lunch and we could join him.  He took us to a small cafe, that was happening, and we had a great affordable meal.


What a great idea!!  I wish we had thought of that when we were there in April.


----------



## saabman (Oct 7, 2009)

There is a great book, "Cheap Eats in Paris" that is probably still available. I think it was last updated in '98. I've used it extensively on previous trips.

Also, google "Cheap Eats in Paris". Lots of sites dedicated to this. Also, make use of the grocery stores. This is how I ate lunch usually. Deli sandwich, carton of milk, and some fruit. And, don't worry if you don't know french. They'll understand you in english.

Another way to save is to go _prix fixe_ (fixed price meal). Most places offer it. Be sure to check out reviews at Trip Advisor. Start here at http://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaurants-g187147-Paris_Ile_de_France.html for info.


----------



## pwrshift (Oct 9, 2009)

Here's the priced fixed meal we had at Taillevant. Surprisingly the place was full, even at these prices, and the dresses were all designer probably because there was some big fashion show on the week we were there.  Actually, it was kinda nice to get dressed up for dinner again as we in North America have slipped away from that practice:

http://www.taillevent.com/English/Disco.html

Brian


----------



## wa.mama (Oct 9, 2009)

BERTHILLON'S, Ile Saint Louis.

This is perhaps the world's best sorbet and ice cream.  The family goes down to the markets each day, hand selects the best fruit, makes the ice creams.  Unbelievable flavor.  The cafe food is good also, classics like french onion soup, potatoes dauphenoise, coq au vin, etc.  Good prices.  Berthillons is the yardstick that we measure all ice cream with these days.


----------



## nikitatolstoy (Oct 10, 2009)

Hi.....This time I planned trip to Paris. Your discussion is very useful to me. Thanks for sharing your ideas with us. Keep smiling.....


----------



## winger (Oct 19, 2009)

*Hotel questions...*

Hey Brian (and anyone who has been to the CE recently).

We will be bringing a few electronic essentials (like a netbook, camera, etc) next month to the CE.  The chargers for these devices all work on 220 volts (as well as the 120volts here in the United States).  Question - does the hotel have offer complimentary adaptors for us to be able to plus these North American 'style' chargers into their wall sockets?

Is there hot water and or a microwave in the standard rooms?

Thanks !!!


----------



## pwrshift (Oct 19, 2009)

They have strange two prong plugs in France that you'll have to buy an adapter for ... the hotel will probably have them but I bought one cheap before going and it worked fine. They have transformers too if you need one.

If your electronic is set up for both power levels it will charge just fine there with the adapter. 

There's plenty of hot water in the shower/bathroom. Not sure what you mean by 'hot water' but I assume you mean a coffee maker and the answer is no. If you must have morning coffee it's free in the lobby before 8 am ... on 2 previous visits we bought a cheap coffee maker (15 euros) for the room at Monoprix on the corner (basement) and left it behind when we left. 

No microwave either. No ice machines on the floor - you have to call room service (free). We had the mini bar emptied and put coke, etc. in it. We got free buffet breakfast each morning in the dining room (saves 29 euros a person) as PLT elite, but think it's for Gold too...ask when you check in. I also found they now charge a city tax - doesn't amount to much but you can ask for it to be deleted if they didn't make you aware of this charge when you booked. Internet in room is 20 euros a day. I didn't take my laptop because of this and bought a card in the business centre that gave me 20 hours use for the week on their computers for 20 euros and didn't use all the hours by the time I left.

Restaurant right next door (Montecristo) is good for first night's dinner and quite reasonable ... if the weather is nice you can sit outside on the CE and watch the world go by. The 'Quick' fast food on the corner is like a McDonalds with Paris prices and they charge extra to eat the food there.  Hotel bar has club sandwiches for 21 euros...glass of wine 8 euros, same as coke.  No refills on 7 euro coffee.

Museums are the best deal in the town ... you can get the passes but because we have been there before we just got the daily tickets next door for 8 euros each and enjoyed the Louvre and D'Orsay, and took a half day tour for Versailles. Yellow Bus hop on-hop off can be caught just in front of Monoprix on the corner and the best deal is two consecutive days for around 30 euros...good way for a family to see the city rather than cabs.

There are only 5 or so english channels with one cartoon channel and the others are news...strange being 6 hours earlier for the news. We bought a phone card near Monoprix at tabac store for 7 euros which permitted us to make LD calls from the room without charges for 400 minutes. Skype would have been more fun but the internet charge convinced me the card was better.

Brian


----------



## pwrshift (Oct 21, 2009)

tompk said:


> We were there last month and there was free wi-fi that we were able to access at the Starbucks very close by and it was not the Starbucks wi-fi as that is not free in Paris. .


 
I seem to remember that you booked this trip on MR points ... hope that it went all right for you.  Maybe you could give us some details as to what you feel you saved with a trip like that?

Brian


----------



## thinze3 (Oct 21, 2009)

*I chose to be forced into this.*

Brian, while I do believe the total "savings" using MRP is something that should be considered, I doubt very seriously that too many of us would actually take trips of this magnitude if we actually had to pay cash.

My upcoming trip just totalled (five minutes ago) in excess of $13K for my exact flights and Marriott hotel stays. I would be the first to admit that this trip would NOT be in my upcoming reservations if I had to pay cash.

I look at Marriott timeshare ownership as a "forced" luxury vacation each year. I look at Marriott-direct purchases in a similar way. This upcoming trip for my 25th anniversary has been forced upon me because of my single Marriott-direct purchase and of course the love of the Marriott brand.

You know, when we recently returned from two weeks in magnificant 2BR Hawaiian timeshares, one Westin and one Marriott, my wife and discussed this in depth. My poor children will never want to stay in anything less as they grow older and travel with their own families. Sure hope they get good jobs.


----------



## tompk (Oct 21, 2009)

We did travel on points, using Marriott website rates the hotels were valued at about $7000 total for the 2 weeks, a week in Paris and a week in London.  The lowest business class airfare for our itinerary was about $3300 per person(as high as $8,000 per person for a refundable ticket), so $13,600 was the total value I placed on our trip and we did it all with MRP.   As you say Brian, its a world class trip and one with no worries as you know the hotels will be clean, comfortable and then some and the business class air travel will be as good as air travel can get.  My wife and I both had a blast and can't wait to plan another.  I have to thank you for repeatedly posting out here on TUG the benefits of Marriott points and a developer purchase.  We will easily recoup our Manor Club purchase price in luxury travel in just a few years of ownership.  Thanks again!


----------



## wsrobinson (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks so much for all the info!  I am going tp Paris next Aug 1-10 and staying at CE.  I am really looking forward to it as I have never left the country.  

My question involves the Marriott Elite Gold status.  I understand we will be able to take advantage of the breakfast buffet every morning and that will save us 29 euros per person.  But because I am taking my 14 and 12 year old daughters, I need a room big enough to accomodate 3 people.  To accomplish this, I have to pay $75/day surcharge(I am using MR points for the stay).   I'm not upset about the surcharge but I am wondering if the room upgrade which happens at check-in will be enough of an upgrade to help me avoid the upcharge?  Is the room upgrade only a change of view or a larger room?  

Please keep the tips coming they are great information for me.


----------



## pwrshift (Oct 21, 2009)

Terry ... we are obviously in different stages of life.  My kids are grown and I'm an empty nester after raising 3 daughters as a single parent.  I bought my timeshares for family outings and we have used them well for that purpose while together, but as you may find when they leave the nest that travel with the old folks isn't high on their own family's priority list.  So it's my time now .. selfish old me .. and I haven't flown anything but business class for at least 10 years and have no intention of saving my money for the kids to blow when I'm gone.  At my stage in life the finer things are affordable but if I can get Marriott to assist in paying for them it's a great deal...and certainly much better than staying at the YMCA Paris.    Just the very fact that a couple can take trips like this because of the MR program is a wonderful benefit especially if they couldn't afford them, or want to afford, if paying cash.  JMHO.

Brian



thinze3 said:


> Brian, while I do believe the total "savings" using MRP is something that should be considered, I doubt very seriously that too many of us would actually take trips of this magnitude if we actually had to pay cash.
> .


----------



## pwrshift (Oct 21, 2009)

wsrobinson said:


> Thanks so much for all the info! I am going tp Paris next Aug 1-10 and staying at CE. I am really looking forward to it as I have never left the country.
> 
> .


 
You are really off on a new adventure that will give your family a lifetime of memories and certainly more affordable than paying cash. The key to family dining in Paris is to get off the Champs elysees and walk up the sidestreets where you'll stumble across interesting places the Parisians eat and you'll see the real Paris that way. The touristy places are really expensive. Near the CE is a "Quick" hamburger place and a pasta place "Montecristo" you'll enjoy if the kids want an occasional taste of home. Have the hotel empty the mini bar and buy what you need at the Monoprix store nearby ... and get a phone card 7euros for 400 minutes of LD phone calls from your room to home. Leave the computer at home and the the hotel business centre's 20 euro card for 20 hours on their computers so they can send emails to their friends. Take the Yellow Bus for 2 days when you get there to tour the city and hop off and on all around the city in four different routes. Taxis can be expensive, so families will enjoy the subway -- they say nobody is more than 500 steps to a subway in Paris. The museum passes are great too for families ... but prep the kids before you go so they will know the important works of art when they see them...which can get overwhelming if you don't know one from the other. It might be fun to get a cheap 'learn french' program for everyone and have the occasional dinner at home where you only talk in French. If there's a room surcharge I suspect it will mean a larger than normal room but in a $1000 a night hotel with free family breakfasts it's a small price to pay IMO for this adventure. When I checked out for my recent weeks stay, our bill was 500 euros...and that included one dinner at the hotel, two lunches in the bar, and a hotel arranged meet&greet limo at CDG which was 166 euros alone. Priceless.

Brian

PS ... suggest you buy the Rick Steves PARIS book.  It's fun reading and great prep to make sure you see everything.  You can even download his walking tours of the city and museums, etc., and play them on an Ipod etc.


----------



## winger (Oct 22, 2009)

pwrshift said:


> They have strange two prong plugs in France that you'll have to buy an adapter for ... the hotel will probably have them but I bought one cheap before going and it worked fine. They have transformers too if you need one.
> 
> If your electronic is set up for both power levels it will charge just fine there with the adapter.
> 
> ...


Brian, thanks for the details.  DW and I are both busy with life and these sort of details really help with planning with what little time we have at the moment.  Although we both started 'planning' a few months ago for this lifetime of a trip, we really have not made progress.  Work and school and of course our frequent travels just seem to give birth to daily fires that need to be attended to.

Anyways, we just bought a webcam for the home computer so we can keep touch with the kids back at home using our Netbook, so we are depending on the fact that Skype and free wi-fi  (I heard Paris has numerous free wi-fi around town) works over there for us !!!     Feels strange as this is the first trip with just to two of us without the little warriors beside us.

Oh, by 'hot water', I mean boiling water or a microwave to boil water.

************
Not sure if this will help any, but I discovered a website that may help first timers -  www.parisnotes.com


----------



## winger (Oct 22, 2009)

thinze3 said:


> Brian, while I do believe the total "savings" using MRP is something that should be considered, I doubt very seriously that too many of us would actually take trips of this magnitude if we actually had to pay cash.
> 
> My upcoming trip just totalled (five minutes ago) in excess of $13K for my exact flights and Marriott hotel stays. I would be the first to admit that this trip would NOT be in my upcoming reservations if I had to pay cash.
> 
> ...


Our exact thoughts !



thinze3 said:


> ....
> 
> You know, when we recently returned from two weeks in magnificant 2BR Hawaiian timeshares, one Westin and one Marriott, my wife and discussed this in depth. My poor children will never want to stay in anything less as they grow older and travel with their own families. Sure hope they get good jobs.


Well, if you were to leave/will your kids timeshare(s),,, they would be able to continue the 'family tradition'.  Now, just imagine the *legacy *you are leaving behind to future generation(s)  !!!


----------



## winger (Oct 22, 2009)

tompk said:


> I have to thank you for repeatedly posting out here on TUG the benefits of Marriott points and a developer purchase.  ...Thanks again!


Brian, as I previously (many several times) thanked you, I thank you AGAIN !



tompk said:


> .....  We will easily recoup our Manor Club purchase price in luxury travel in just a few years of ownership.  Thanks again!


  We are also MMC owners...and look forward to the day we can say we 'broke even' as well.  It makes it harder with the devaluation of MRP's, but life happens...


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 22, 2009)

winger said:


> ...Anyways, we just bought a webcam for the home computer so we can keep touch with the kids back at home using our Netbook, so we are depending on the fact that Skype and free wi-fi  (I heard Paris has numerous free wi-fi around town) works over there for us !!!    www.parisnotes.com



Paris Internet Cafes


Bon Voyage & Bon Appetit!

Richard


----------



## thinze3 (Oct 22, 2009)

pwrshift said:


> Terry ... we are obviously in different stages of life.  My kids are grown and I'm an empty nester after raising 3 daughters as a single parent.  ....
> 
> Brian



Not too far behind you. Two in college and one in HS. Counting down the days 'til an empty nest.


----------



## winger (Oct 22, 2009)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Paris Internet Cafes
> 
> 
> Bon Voyage & Bon Appetit!
> ...


Merci Bahku

However, I am seeking the *free*, public wifi , such as the ones referenced in this article:  http://www.parisdailyphoto.com/2007/07/free-wi-fi-in-paris.html

I will have both a netbook (with built-in webcam) and wi-fi enabled Windows Mobile PDA phone with us (running Skype) - so it will be FUN FUN FUN (yes, I am a sort of tech tinkerer)...


----------



## taffy19 (Oct 22, 2009)

winger said:


> Our exact thoughts !
> 
> Well, if you were to leave/will your kids timeshare(s),,, they would be able to continue the 'family tradition'. Now, just imagine the *legacy *you are leaving behind to future generation(s) !!!


So true!  This is one nice thing about a deeded timeshare at your favorite resort in a great location. The next generation can continue the tradition you started and they will always cherish the memories of having taken these vacations with you in the past.

I often watch the families of three generations spending a vacation together in a good size condo at a nice resort and see that they are having fun. It can't be better than that.


----------



## taffy19 (Oct 22, 2009)

winger said:


> Hey Brian (and anyone who has been to the CE recently).
> 
> We will be bringing a few electronic essentials (like a netbook, camera, etc) next month to the CE. The chargers for these devices all work on 220 volts (as well as the 120volts here in the United States). Question - does the hotel have offer complimentary adaptors for us to be able to plus these North American 'style' chargers into their wall sockets?
> 
> ...


We recently went on MRPs to Europe and stayed in several Marriotts in different countries. They all had a regualr American plug at the computer desk so you could plug in your computer or Smart Phone without an adaptor. I don't remember what plug there was in the bathroom. I was surprised how full the hotels were. We recently stayed at a Marriott in our area and it was quite busy too. People are traveling. Prague was packed with tourists.

We landed twice in Paris but I couldn't make my husband to spend a few days there. I was really upset.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 22, 2009)

winger said:


> Merci Bahku
> 
> However, I am seeking the *free*, public wifi , such as the ones referenced in this article:  http://www.parisdailyphoto.com/2007/07/free-wi-fi-in-paris.html
> 
> I will have both a netbook (with built-in webcam) and wi-fi enabled Windows Mobile PDA phone with us (running Skype) - so it will be FUN FUN FUN (yes, I am a sort of tech tinkerer)...



Winger,

Check out Paris Cafes with free WiFi from gridskipper.com

Be sure to click on their link with more than 140 free hotspots in Paris plotted on an easy-to-use map.


Richard


----------



## pwrshift (Oct 22, 2009)

iconnections said:


> We landed twice in Paris but I couldn't make my husband to spend a few days there. I was really upset.


 
iconnections ... As wonderful as it is to travel to world class cities that most people only read about or see in movies or TV, it's always nice to get home.  Paris is the type of city where you should unpack your bags for a week and venture out to the things that appeal to you because it's all there ... history, art, dining, people, etc.  It sounds like your trip was a bit of a European hopper - a few days here - a few days there.  If so, I can understand why he didn't want to spend just a few days in Paris too.  I have a feeling you'll still get there...a 2nd honeymoon perhaps in the city of love?  

winger and tompk ... thanks for the thanks and glad I could be of help to you.  btw ... If you need boiling water, because it would work just by plugging it in (no adapters), I'd buy a cheap little kettle when you get there at Monoprix a couple of doors from the hotel as there are no coffee makers in the rooms.

Brian


----------



## taffy19 (Oct 23, 2009)

pwrshift said:


> iconnections ... As wonderful as it is to travel to world class cities that most people only read about or see in movies or TV, it's always nice to get home. Paris is the type of city where you should unpack your bags for a week and venture out to the things that appeal to you because it's all there ... history, art, dining, people, etc. It sounds like your trip was a bit of a European hopper - a few days here - a few days there. If so, I can understand why he didn't want to spend just a few days in Paris too. I have a feeling you'll still get there...a 2nd honeymoon perhaps in the city of love?
> 
> winger and tompk ... thanks for the thanks and glad I could be of help to you. btw ... If you need boiling water, because it would work just by plugging it in (no adapters), I'd buy a cheap little kettle when you get there at Monoprix a couple of doors from the hotel as there are no coffee makers in the rooms.
> 
> Brian


Yes, most of our stays were only two or three days long but we stayed a week in Prague which was part of the MRPs' package. Very nice but packed with tourists but it isn't Paris, the city of light.  However, Prague also looked very nice at night because all the buildings are lit up.  The weather was perfect. 

Brian, I lived six months in Paris so I know what you are talking about that it is better to stay a little longer. I would love to return to Paris any time and Prague only if we did a river cruise in Europe. Many river cruise people stayed at the Marriott Hotel in Prague and several couples told us that Budapest was a nicer city yet.

We had a EuRail pass to several countries and I can highly recommend it if driving is a challenge. First class doesn't cost much more but is a lot more comfortable. Train travel in the Czech Republic was quite an experience but I am glad we did it. However, traveling by train to Cesky Krumlov would have taken us four hours one way so we decided to take the Gray Line instead which did it in less than two hours one way. This is a must see city in the Czech Republic (a UNESCO listed town) with a castle on a hill overlooking the valley.  We also stopped at Ceske Budejovice which is the city of Budweiser beer. We also took the train to Salzburg and Munich, where we stayed. We tried to get to Vienna on MRPs but didn't succeed. 

What we found out was that the Renaissance in Amsterdam was better than the Marriott Hotel in Prague in regard to the room and bathroom. The water temperature was very sensitive so it would get too hot or cold all of the sudden and it was my feeling that the beds were not as good as in the other cities. We wanted to stay an extra night in Amsterdam but the hotel was full. You couldn't even stay there at rack rates either. All hotels were quite busy so people are traveling in Europe. 

We found the service very friendly everywhere and the rooms in all hotels had been refurbished so looked nice. Every hotel was in walking distance from the train station so that was very convenient. The breakfast buffets were very expensive everywhere but most expensive in Prague. They are not even on the Euro yet. All in all, it was a great vacation. We also visited family in Rotterdam, Holland.


----------



## Latravel (Oct 23, 2009)

A couple of years back, we visited the Moet et Chandon winery. It wasn't too far out from Paris and we took a tour (we didn't have a rental car).   It was wonderful and I would highly recommend it.


----------



## PamK (Oct 23, 2009)

I just returned from Paris and stayed at the Champs-Elysees hotel. Great location. Request a room overlooking the lobby or inner courtyard. I found a real easy way to get around Paris was l'Opentour, the hop on and off bus. Book it for a day or 2 for quick access to all of the major tourist sites within Paris. The audio also provided some good information as you drove between stops.

Check out my travel log at http://timesharetraveler.travellerspoint.com/

I documented, with pictures, some of the sites in Paris and a good walking tour that I took. Go to the Table of Contents for the Paris part of the trip.


----------



## danuty (Oct 28, 2009)

*Pamk*

Thank you, thank you thank you for the pictures, descriptions, suggestions, and ideas -  Wonderful blog which I have added to my favorites and will use extensively on upcoming trip!

Diane


----------



## thinze3 (Oct 28, 2009)

wsrobinson said:


> Thanks so much for all the info!  I am going tp Paris next Aug 1-10 and staying at CE.  I am really looking forward to it as I have never left the country.
> 
> My question involves the Marriott Elite Gold status.  I understand we will be able to take advantage of the breakfast buffet every morning and that will save us 29 euros per person.  But because I am taking my 14 and 12 year old daughters, I need a room big enough to accomodate 3 people.  To accomplish this, I have to pay $75/day surcharge(I am using MR points for the stay).   I'm not upset about the surcharge but I am wondering if the room upgrade which happens at check-in will be enough of an upgrade to help me avoid the upcharge?  Is the room upgrade only a change of view or a larger room?
> 
> Please keep the tips coming they are great information for me.



If you get upgraded to an 'Executive' room or a suite you should be OK.

The 'Deluxe' room is 366sf with a maximum capacity of 2.
The 'Executive' room is 484sf with a maximum capacity of 4.
There are also a 18ea 750-800sf suites.

Here are the room types.


----------



## PamK (Oct 29, 2009)

danuty said:


> Thank you, thank you thank you for the pictures, descriptions, suggestions, and ideas -  Wonderful blog which I have added to my favorites and will use extensively on upcoming trip!
> 
> Diane



:whoopie: 
I am so glad you are enjoying it. It was fun writing it and I hope all owners traveling to Paris or Spain will refer to it for ideas.


----------



## pwrshift (Oct 29, 2009)

*Video preview of my trip*

Here's a little preview video of my recent trip to the Marriott CE in Paris.  Thought it might get you in the mood.  

http://vimeo.com/7338737

Brian


----------



## thinze3 (Oct 30, 2009)

*Thanks!!*

Nice Brian. You actually filmed a tidbit of yourself in the mirror of the last restaurant.


----------



## mpizza (Oct 31, 2009)

Pam and Brian - Thanks for sharing your wonderful trips with us.

Maria


----------



## danuty (Oct 31, 2009)

*Powerfshft*

Loved the video and the music! Viewing it has made me anticipate our one week stay in Paris even more, if that's possible. I think I'll have to watch it weekly.  Thanks again for the video and, all the posts.

Diane


----------



## pwrshift (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks Diane ... Maybe I should do more 'mini' versions of my 30 minute holiday movies, of which I had 6 this year alone! A fun hobby.

I know you'll enjoy your trip in May. On points?

Brian


----------



## danuty (Nov 1, 2009)

*paris*

Hi Brian,

Yes, we used points for a week at CE and one way flight back to California. We booked this trip to follow a 2 week transatlantic cruise.  Looking forward to both.  

Could you please give me the name of the artist and song on your video? We are into our French immersion/research phase (films, guide and language books) and want to add music to the mix.

Thanks,

Diane


----------



## pwrshift (Nov 2, 2009)

Diane ... have sent you a PM with the link.
Brian



danuty said:


> Hi Brian,
> 
> Could you please give me the name of the artist and song on your video? We are into our French immersion/research phase (films, guide and language books) and want to add music to the mix.
> 
> ...


----------



## taffy19 (Nov 6, 2009)

pwrshift said:


> Here's a little preview video of my recent trip to the Marriott CE in Paris.  Thought it might get you in the mood.
> 
> http://vimeo.com/7338737
> 
> Brian


Thanks for sharing this great movie, Brian.  It brought back many nice memories.


----------



## winger (Nov 15, 2009)

*Paris Greeters - anyone have experience with this group?*

One week to go before we fly to Paris, and we are considering meeting up with this group.  Here is their website

http://www.parisiendunjour.fr/


----------



## taffy19 (Nov 15, 2009)

winger said:


> One week to go before we fly to Paris, and we are considering meeting up with this group.  Here is their website
> 
> http://www.parisiendunjour.fr/


Very interesting group of volunteers.  Enjoy your trip to Paris.  I know you will.


----------

